# 2005 Chevy 2500 what should I offer



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Guy I work with wants to get a new pickup so he is willing to offer me his truck.

2005 Chevy 2500 extenda cab shortbed 6.0 automatic green 100k miles looks really good well taken care of.

When he told me he was trading it in he was hoping to get $5k for it. Dealers want $10k to $12k on their lots for a truck like this . So Tuesday he's going truck shopping I'm hoping to buy the truck for $7k am I being realistic or crazy what's your opinion guys.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

You might have to pay him what the dealership where he purchases his new truck offers him on a trade-in.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

farmerbrown said:


> Guy I work with wants to get a new pickup so he is willing to offer me his truck.
> 2005 Chevy 2500 extenda cab shortbed 6.0 automatic green 100k miles looks really good well taken care of.
> When he told me he was trading it in he was hoping to get $5k for it. Dealers want $10k to $12k on their lots for a truck like this . So Tuesday he's going truck shopping I'm hoping to buy the truck for $7k am I being realistic or crazy what's your opinion guys.


Here's the deal, if he's looking to trade, the dealership is gonna steal the trade....it's what they do, he has to arrive at a number in his head as to the actual cash value of the truck to be traded. This truck in question is a purty desirable vehicle with low miles, if I'm not mistaken, that engine didn't drop cyl to improve mileage, that was a bit later? Either way, an actual cash on the barrel price of his truck, dealers like to call it the wholesale price, but it's ACV or actual cash value. They have PLENTY of room on the "new" truck to show him several thousand more than the ACV.....but that ain't what he's gettin for it...it's a trick  tell your friend to go in and tell them the truck is sold, not trading....what's the best "drive it off the lot" price for their vehicle. Negotiate that, then if he must ( I would rather not at this juncture, I would "shop" for the best price, they have more room to go..) throw the trade at the end of the deal. You'll both get a better idea of the ACV and then go from there....but for a nice truck that's been taken care of, don't be afraid to be a bit above the ACV, they're hard to find like that.....trucks around here typically bring more than NADA shows. 
Without looking at values, I can tell you a truck like that around here is worth about 10-12k but it is so dependent on location....In Texas, where trucks are plentiful, it would most likely bring less....but there is a large demand there as well....good luck


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

A lot of trucks with double the miles. If its not starting to rust under $10,000 would be a good price.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

On Monday of this week, I traded in a 2010 Jeep Liberty for a 2018 Toyota 4Runner. Here's how it went down...

Stopped at used car lots over the past 6 months whenever I saw a Liberty on their lot. Long story short, lots are asking around $11,000 for a used Liberty with the same miles and in the same condition mine was in. I tried briefly to sell mine privately, asking $10,500. Didn't get any bites at all. It's difficult to sell a used car these days when new cars are sold with nothing down and 0% financing for umpteen years. I decided I needed to get $8,000 for mine when I traded it. That would give the dealer a $3,000 margin (they're in business to make money after all).

At the Toyota dealer, I first told them I wasn't trading anything and got the "out the door price on the 4Runner. Then I threw the Liberty in as a trade, I explained that the Liberty was 100% operational except the CD player quit working and I already got a price from the Jeep dealer to replace it ($298 + install labor). They offered me $6,800 and I told them they were close but I needed $8,000 for it. They upped their offer to $7,800, basically my asking price minus a few hundred for the broken CD player.

There's a new 4Runner sitting in my driveway and my old Jeep is on the Toyota dealer's used lot, they're asking $10,998. It never hurts to do a little homework so you know what used vehicles are selling for before you trade yours in.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

You did well on that liberty I see them in the local wholesale auction for much less.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Here is what else I found out he has a home equity loan for $7k . He would like to pay that off so he doesn’t have two payments to make and he knows the whole dealership beating him up on trade thing. His old lady(not my term) will be giving him the down money she works for a bank . So I am hoping to buy the truck for $7k I know it’s less then retail but more than trade value. I don’t need the the truck but my oldest son will start to drive in less than a year , we need to pick up another vehicle till then.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Taking a less than helpful (to the seller) approach, if he says he's hoping to get $5k, offer him $5k. If he doesn't take it just say "worth a shot" and then offer him 7.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Look up the value of his truck on NADA or Kelley Blue Book. Though those aren't always accurate. If they show more offer him $5k. If he won't take it offer him $7k if the values show it. If that doesn't work offer to pay him whatever the dealers offer trade plus the sales tax he would have to pay not trading. Though this can be tricky depending on how he works his price with the dealer. Because they might offer him more on trade, but really be taking that from the new truck price. Plus they can be pretty persuasive to do the deal that day so you might miss out on the trade because you buying it would slow the deal down.

When I traded my Toyota Tacoma every valuation site said it would be trade worth $12k-$13k as it was kinda rough. So I was expecting the dealer to offer like $10k and I would complain to them about offering to low. They offered $16k and came down more on the new truck price which upended my whole negotiation strategy...... I had gotten them to give me their price with no trade. Then they had it listed for $20k. They probably fixed the problems it had. Sold it within a month for some unknown amount.

What's funny is when I was looking at Ram pickups the sales guy asked what I wanted for trade for my Tacoma and I stupidly said $12k. So when I got my offer from Nissan I thought to myself. If I don't do this deal and want a Ram I can't go back to that dealership now. LOL.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

To me a truck that you know the history on is worth way more than dealer lot prices. I see what the young kids and the hotshot haulers do to 2500 pickups...

I got the best of both worlds. Bought my truck for less than dealer lot price from a 60 year old guy that babied It from new...


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> You did well on that liberty I see them in the local wholesale auction for much less.


The one I just traded was in excellent condition - no rust at all and very clean. It had 86k miles on it. The others we saw on used lots had a lot more miles, usually over 110k.

Also, I just put new tires on it in September - had no choice, Got a puncture that couldn't be repaired and the tires were too worn to replace just the one - had to replace them all.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

The truck market is just stupid around here, I've been looking.....have seen rusted POS's with 300,000 miles and they still want 10grand, needing another plow truck, maybe it's because I'm looking at 3/4-1ton diesel's.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I haven’t looked at truck prices in a while, wow. Wish I had kept up on the rust on my 2001 f350 now, its been just sitting the last couple of years as I assumed it was worthless.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Five ways a dealership makes money on a deal:

1. New car sale.

2. Used car / trade in sale

3. "Add-ons" such as extended warranties, service agreements, "documentation fees", etc.

4. Financing.

5. Various kickbacks and incentives from the manufacturer.

The dealer always has the advantage. They have 100% knowledge. They know the margins on each of the items above and they know how to manipulate each to maximize their profits.

And that is just for sales. Leases are another ballgame.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

We have friends that lease cars what a joke it's great going in but coming out you have nothing.

On Tuesday the guy from work is going to wheel and deal on a new truck so maybe I'll be buying a truck or maybe it will be sitting at some dealer it is what it is.

I don't mind buying farm equipment but buying cars and truck just plain irritates me.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

My grandpa used to say there are two types of people that lease cars: Rich people and poor people. The rich people can afford to lose the money and are fine with it, the poor people just don't know better...


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

farmerbrown, here is something for you to consider as well if you and your co-worker do come to terms on the truck. Some dealerships will do what they call a 'courtesy trade'. In that scenario, let's say you and the seller agree to a price of $6500 for the truck. When he buys the new one, he makes his best cash deal, then as a courtesy, the dealership shows him a $6500 trade allowance for his 05. You in turn buy the truck from the dealership in the same transaction for the $6500 and taxes/papwerwork fees. He gets the tax advantage. It's all just paperwork for the dealership, and you would have all those same fees as well. It's worth asking, but not all dealerships are willing to do that.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Well I didn’t get the truck dealer gave him $7900 more then I was willing to part with for a truck I didn’t need. Interesting part is dealer had a buyer for his truck before he was done with his paperwork.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

farmerbrown said:


> Well I didn't get the truck dealer gave him $7900 more then I was willing to part with for a truck I didn't need. Interesting part is dealer had a buyer for his truck before he was done with his paperwork.


Must not have been meant to be.....better off to hold out for one of those other brands anyways , just yanking on ur chain...don't doubt the dealer had a buyer, those are desirable


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Should've put $5000 in his hand the instant he said that's what he wanted.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> Should've put $5000 grand in his hand the instant he said that's what he wanted.


That's right. I've lost out on too many "snooze ya lose" deals than I want to remember. I have 2 pieces of equipment I'm nailing down as we speak and I figure if I dont like them, they can always be resold (unless sales tax or shipping is involved, then you can lose some $$).


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I looked at a 04 today, dually, loaded....585k miles  I offered 4K says he needs 5k
Very nice, well maintained with receipts may call him back tomorrow


----------

